# Fixative Safety



## AwkoTaco (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all. I’ve read all about being careful about ventilation and avoiding inhaling the spray while you’re applying a fixative, but I’m wondering if it’s dangerous after drying as well. I want to use It to spray my sketchbook. Will It be toxic if I’m touching and leaning over It for long periods of time while drawing? I don’t want to turn my sketchbook into a biohazard. I can’t find any information on this. Thanks!


----------

